# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  رئيس الوزراء المكلف يعلن تشكيلة الحكومة مطلع الأسبوع المقبل

## lion heart

* 

أكد رئيس الوزراء المكلف عون الخصاونة أن علاقة حكومته الجديدة ستكون  "تكاملية" مع دائرة المخابرات العامة، لافتاً إلى "وجود بعض التجاوزات، إلا  أن حكومته، التي ستكون هي صاحبة الولاية العامة في البلاد، ليست في صراع  مع المخابرات، فقد اتفقنا على معالجتها".
وأكد الخصاونة، في تصريح إلى  "الغد"، أنه سيعلن عن تشكيل حكومته الجديدة مطلع الأسبوع المقبل، مشيرا إلى  أن تركيبة فريقه الوزاري ستعتمد "الجغرافيا والديمغرافيا والنزاهة".
إلا أنه لم يعلن عن عدد أعضاء حكومته، كما لم يتطرق إلى حجم تمثيل الأحزاب فيها وما هي الحقائب التي ستسند إليها.
إلى  ذلك، قال الخصاونة، في لقاء مع تلفزيون (بي بي سي)، "نصبو إلى إزالة  الاحتقان الموجود حاليا في البلاد وإلى إعادة الثقة بين نظام الحكم  والشعب"، مؤكداً "لدينا رغبة حقيقية ومخلصة بإزالة هذا الاحتقان".  والتوجُّه إلى الإصلاح ليس فقط لإزالة الاحتقان، بل لأن هذا ما يجب أن تكون  عليه الدول، أي مبنية على النزاهة والعدل والإنصاف، سواء كان هنالك ربيع  عربي أم لم يكن".
وعن عزمه إشراك الإسلاميين في حكومته، قال الخصاونة  "يدي ممدودة للجميع، وليس لدي مانع أبدا، بالعكس أنا أرحِّب أن يكون من حزب  جبهة العمل الإسلامي أعضاء في الفريق الوزاري".
وبشأن الفترة الزمنية  اللازمة لتحقيق استراتيجيته الجديدة، أوضح الخصاونة "يجب أن يكون (الأمر)  حلاًّ وسطاً بين السرعة الزائدة وبين الجودة، فالإنسان لا يستطيع أن يضحِّي  بالجودة في التشريع والعمل والإصلاح لصالح السرعة فقط. ولا أن يؤجِّل  الأمور إلى ما لا نهاية بحجة عدم الإسراع".
وأضاف "حقيقة، يصعب أن أعطي  فترة محددة، فنحن لسنا متأكدين حتى الآن من حجم هذه الرزمة التشريعية. هناك  متغيرات كثيرة، لكن سنسعى سعيا حثيثا دون الإخلال أو الانتقاص من النوعية  في التشريعات والإصلاحات".
أمَّا عن المعايير التي ستنتهجها حكومته  لتحقيق التغيير المطلوب، فقال الخصاونة "أعتقد أن المعيار الأساسي هو  النزاهة، فهي فوق كل شيء، وأن يكون أعضاء الفريق الوزاري من الأشخاص الذين  ينالون احترام الشعب والمواطنين في مناطقهم".
وعن العراقيل التي يتوقع  أن تواجهها حكومته وتؤثِّر على أدائها، بين "لا شك أن هنالك الكثير من  العراقيل المتوقعة، فالناس أعداء لما جهلوا، والإصلاح بطبيعته هو موضوع  تغيير، وهذا بحد ذاته قد يكون أحد العراقيل. هناك جهات في الدولة وفي  المجتمع محافظة أكثر من اللازم ولا تريد التغيير".
لكنه أردف قائلا  "نعتقد أن العراقيل ليست كبيرة بشكل يمنع أبناء الوطن الواحد، إذا توفرت  النيَّة، من الوصول إلى حلول وسط، وإلى قواسم مشتركة. ولا أعتقد أن هنالك  خلافات جوهرية بين مكوِّنات المجتمع الأردني".
وحول ما إذا كانت  الإصلاحات التي شهدها الأردن حتى الآن كافية أم لا، قال الخصاونة "لا أعتقد  أن ما تحقق كافٍ، إذ ما يزال يتعيَّن إصدار الكثير من التشريعات، وأن بعض  ما صدر من تشريعات ما يزال ينتظر التنفيذ".
وحول متى سيتم تكليف رئيس  حكومة تفرزه الأغلبية البرلمانية، قال الخصاونة "إنها مسألة وقت فقط، فأنا  أعدُّ العدَّة لهذا الشيء، أي لأن تكون الحكومات المقبلة منبثقة عن  البرلمان، وهذا يفترض أن تكون هنالك أحزاب في البرلمان، أو على الأقل كتل  برلمانية".
وبشأن تصريحاته الأخيرة عن استعادة الثقة وهيبة الدولة، أكد  الخصاونة "لا أقصد بالهيبة القوة والضرب بيد من حديد، أو ما إلى ذلك.  الهيبة هي التصرُّف الحكيم والفاعل مع الناس، حتى المخالفين والمعارضين، من  منطلق أننا جميعا جزء من كل".
وأشار إلى أن اللجوء إلى الحزم سيكون  بالنسبة لحكومته "الحل الأخير"، ولن يأخذ ذلك شكل "الحلول الأمنية"، لكنه  أقرَّ في الوقت نفسه بأن الأردن شهد خلال الفترة الأخيرة حدوث تجاوزات "لا  أقبل بها، ولا يقبل بها جلالة الملك، وأنا متأكِّد من ذلك".
*

----------


## shams spring

يلا ان شاء الله نشوف وجوه جديدة تنفعنا وتنفع هالبلدلانه ملينا من الحكي ....ف انتظار الاسماء الجديدة .....

----------

